# 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???



## kevm_sad (16. Januar 2011)

guten tag an alle!

bin neu hier und hätte mal eine frage da ich hier im forum nichts brauchbares gefunden habe!
also ich bin seit 3 monaten pächter eines weiher der laut meiner rechnung über google earth 400qm klein/groß ist.gewässertiefe beträgt mind. 1,50m
habe umfang (127m) abgemessen und das mal 3,14.hoff das ist so richtig. mathe is nich meine stärke
also hier meine frage: kann ich den dort regenbogenforellen einsetzen? der weiher wird ständig mit frischwasser versorgt(bach der über längere strecke unterirdisch verläuft)
da forellen sauerstoffreiches und kühles wasser benötigen hätte ich jetzt vorgehabt hornkraut (erzeugt viel sauerstoff), teichmuschelblume (schatten) und seerosen zu pflanzen.zusätzlich würde ich noch ein paar teichmuscheln einsetzen.die sollen ja sehr gut gegen algen und für die wasserqualität sein. der einlauf ist ca 50 cm überm wasser und plätschert schön rein. also kommt da auch noch schön sauerstoff zu stande. hoff mir kann wer helfen bzw tipps geben. vielen dank schonmal


----------



## kevm_sad (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

ach ja phwert ist 7! werd ich aber jetzt noch öfter messen.
denk das das ganze schmelzwasser den ursprünglichen wert verfälscht!


----------



## Maren1989 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*



kevm_sad schrieb:


> da forellen sauerstoffreiches und kühles wasser benötigen hätte ich jetzt vorgehabt hornkraut (erzeugt viel sauerstoff), teichmuschelblume (schatten) und seerosen zu pflanzen.



Hi,

du willst den Weiher auch befischen oder? Deswegen weiß ich nicht wie gut das mit dem Hornkraut ist. Ich habe 2 Aquarien und wenn ich dort Hornkraut einpflanze, saugen die zwar das ganze Phosphat auf und produzieren tagsüber auch Sauerstoff, aber nachts dann auch CO2. Zudem wuchern die auch das ganze Aquarium zu. Wenn das so mit dem Weiher geschieht, weiß ich nicht, wie gut du dann noch angeln kannst, da du immer dieses Kraut an deiner Montage hast.

Deswegen wird das Hornkraut normalerweise immer nur als Startpflanze verwendet um das Aquarium ins "Gleichgewicht" zu bringen.  

Der PH-Wert sollte bei dir eigentlich immer bei 7 liegen, es sei denn, es kommt irgendwas in den Bach (Abwässer/Gülle von umliegenden Feldern). Dann ändert sich der PH Wert und es kommt zu Schäden an Kiemen und Schleimheit. Was aber wichtiger wäre, ist der Nitrit wert. Dieser blockiert den Sauerstofftransport im Blut des Fisches und kann deshalb auch zum Tode führen. Aber durch den Bach dürfte sich dieses eigentlich nicht ansammeln, es sei denn, du hast einen Überbesatz mit Fischen.


Ich hoffe, es kann dir noch jemand mitteilen, wie viele Fische du denn nun einsetzen kannst 

Lieben Gruß,

Maren


----------



## Anglero (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Wenn der Teich etwa Kreisform hat, berechnest Du die 

Fläche (A) = r2 π 
Umfang (u) = 2 r π

In Deinem Fall, immer vorrausgesetzt, der Teich ist annähernd rund, ergibt sich bei einem Umfang von 127 Metern eine Fläche von 1283.505 qm. Ist vielleicht wichtig zu wissen bei der Durchführung Deines Vorhabens.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## bafoangler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

"ergibt sich bei einem Umfang von 127 Metern eine Fläche von 1283.505 qm"

-->richtig, setzen 1 #h

Da wird sich der TE aber freuen, dass sich die Wasserfläche einfach mal so verdreifacht, und das ganz umsonst 

Edit:

Ist Hornkraut (Hornblatt)überhaupt für ein Forellenwasser geeignet/ Forellen für ein Wasser in dem Hornkraut gut gedeiht?

Dachte das wär eher was für Karpfenteiche oder die Brassenregion....


----------



## kevm_sad (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

also jetz freu ich mich wirklich....hab hier mal n bild von google earth!


----------



## Maren1989 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Das mit dem Hornkraut weiß ich nicht, es wuchert aber alles zu. Ich denke, da gibt es Pflanzen, die optimaler dafür sind, wenn überhaupt Pflanzen. Uferbepflanzung ist ja noch in Ordnung, oder Seerosen in der Mitte des Weihers. Aber da kann man sich ja noch im Internet erkundigen.

Ich kenne eine Forellenanlage in der der kleinste Teich ungefähr deine Ausmaße hat und müsste daher von der Größe her (meiner Meinung nach) in Ordnung sein.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Projekt, 

Maren


----------



## bafoangler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Wichtig ist eben auch die Wassertemperatur im Sommer sowie die Sauerstoffsättigung morgens und abends IM SOMMER.

Sonst ist jeder Forellenbesatz ins Blaue meiner Meinung nach fahrlässige Tierquälerei....


----------



## kevm_sad (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

danke. mir geht es aber darum ob die bedingungen allgemein für rgbf passen. da ja so kein schatten da is denk ich mal das der weiher sich im sommer ziemlich erwärmt und das is ja nich gut für rgbf.


----------



## kevm_sad (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*



bafoangler schrieb:


> "ergibt sich bei einem Umfang von 127 Metern eine Fläche von 1283.505 qm"
> 
> -->richtig, setzen 1 #h
> 
> ...



hornkraut wächst in jedem wasser...ich spreche aus erfahrung...is das reinste unkraut


----------



## NickAdams (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Die Wassertemperatur und Fließgeschwindigkeit im Hochsommer sind entscheidend, sonst verreckten dir alle Forellen. Am besten ist, du nimmst Kontakt mit einer Forellenzucht auf und lässt dich dort beraten. Wenn sie in deiner Nähe ist, habe die auch Erfahrungswerte.

So long,

Nick


----------



## bafoangler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hmm...
bei uns im Karpfenteich (0,7ha, 1,5m tief, Sommertemp. bis 24grad) wächsts wie Hulle, im Forellenteich nebenan (0,3ha, 2,5m tief, Sommertemp bis 15grad) überhaupt nicht.
Da gedeiht die Wasserpest, ansonsten ein klein wenig Laichkraut und die Seerosen seeeeeehr langsam.

Der Forellenteich bleibt im Sommer deshalb kalt, weil er 1. im Schatten liegt und 2. von einem sommerkalten Bach gespeist wird.

Musst mal schaun wie die Wassertemperaturen so im Sommer bei dir sind, denke das wird neben dem O²-Wert der Hauptknackpunkt sein.
ansonsten setz doch einfach ein paar Karpfen und Schleien....


----------



## Kessy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

wichtig für Forellen ist der Boden...
Kies? Schlamm? Sand? 
Forellen gibt es bei uns in vielen Teichen...
t.w. sind die Teiche nur 20qm
aber so verkümmern die Forellen echt total und 
250g ist da viel... wenn du keine Deckung hast 
wird es für den Sommer aber schwierig...
Man sagt etwa 1/3 der Uferlänge sollte Schatten sein.
Ist der Teich eher klar oder eher trüb?
Durchgehende Strömung? Hast du schon mal
gemessen wie viel l / s durch den einlauf fließen?
Forellen sind schwierig...


----------



## kevm_sad (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

also temperatur geht maximal auf 20 grad. jetzt hab ich vor das ufer mit großen büschen zu bepflanzen und den weiher selbst mit seerosen und verschiedenen schwimmpflanzen die ich natürlich auch regelmäßig ausdünnen werde. durchfluss kann ich schlecht sagen is n rohr ca 15 cm durchmesser wo ich regulieren kann wieviel durchkommt....natürlich immer vollen kanne aber wieviel weiß ich noch nicht...momentan kommt eh mehr durch das tauwetter..denk aber das bei normalem pegel vom bach her pro sek. 2-3 liter wenn nich sogar mehr reinkommen. der boden besteht aus granitblöcken in faustgröße und kieselsteinen.möchte auch nur 70-max100 forellen reinsetzen. denk das is nich viel für 1200qm. karpfen möchte ich nicht. is nich so mein favorit.schleien wären schon eher was...nachteil is halt das die so langsam wachsen und erst nach 3-4 jahren schlachtreif sind. was für fische könnten denn sonst noch in frage kommen?


----------



## Waxdick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Als weitere Fischarten empfehle ich dir den Stör. Passt meiner Meinung nach optimal zu dem Gewässer und auch zu den Forellen. Verwertet das Futter, dass bei der Forellenfütterung auf dem Boden landet und ansonsten im Gewässer vergammelt.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## kevm_sad (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

störe wachsten mir zu langasam und billig sind die auch nich grade.


----------



## Waxdick (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Ist dass erste mal, dass ich höre, dass Störe langsam wachsen. Würde mich interessieren woher diese Meinung kommt. Im Vergleich zu Karpfen und Zandern wachsen sie in meinen Teichen am schnellsten. Einzig der Waller kann beim Wachstum mithalten. 
Beim Preis gebe ich dir recht. Ist relativ teuer. Aber auch nicht teurer wie Hecht oder Zander.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## kevm_sad (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

ich hab das mal gelesen...gut gibt ja verschiedene arten....daran wirds liegen. störe brauchen doch auch kühleres wasser oder?! wie siehts da mit der strömung aus? hab so gut wie keine.


----------



## kevm_sad (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

so mein kleiner see war heute zum ersten mal eisfrei...und was seh ich da!? ein haufen fingerlange barsche...oh man


----------



## Waxdick (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Halte meine Störe in einem Karpfenteich. Hab im Sommer 2003 28,5°C Wassertemperatur gemessen. Keine Verluste. Strömung benötigen die Störe auch nicht. Ja gibt verschiedene Arten. Die gängigsten sind Sterlet. max. Größe 100cm. Sibirischer und Waxdick. Größe bis 250cm.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## kevm_sad (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

ja und wie sieht es bei denen mit sauerstoff aus? oder geben die sich auch über kürzere zeit mit sauerstoffarmen wasser zufreiden wie z.b karpfen oder aale? also wenn dann hätte ich schon gerne eine art die größer als einen meter wird. was könntest du mir da empfehlen? muss ich sonst noch was beachten bei der haltung? spezieles futter oder arten die man nicht dazusetzen sollte.

gruß kevin


----------



## Waxdick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Sauerstoffbedarf wie bei Karpfen. Allerdings können sie bei schlechten Bedingungen nicht zur Notatmung übergehen. Wenn du also schon Probleme mit den Karpfen hast, dann ist  der Stör für dein Gewässer ungeeignet. 
Ausser dem Sterlet wird alles über 1Meter. Momentan sind sogar Hausen erhältlich. Bis 8Meter.
Fütterung mit extrudiertem Forellenfutter.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Eine ganz andere Sache : So "verkehrsgünstig" wie der liegt, würde ich den nur besetzen , wenn ich gleich nebenan wohne. Ansonsten freut sich die Dorfjugend ....


----------



## kevm_sad (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

also jetzt bin ich überzeugt...sauerstoff kommt genügend rein.das wär kein problem. wieviele störe könnte ich denn auf ca 1200 qm bei ca 1,50 m tiefe halten? gibts sonst noch was zu beachten?

jetzt zur dorfjugend....denk nicht das sich da wer rantraut.
ein guter arbeitskollege wohnt direkt am weiher. und ich bin fast jeden tag am weiher. ich würd mir eher gedanken machen wenn mein weiher versteckt is irgendwo im wald. wissen ja alle leute da das er mir gehört. da wäre man aufm präsentierteller

gruß kevin


----------



## Waxdick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Schwierig zu sagen wieviel Stör du besetzen kannst wenn ich die Verhältnisse nicht genau kenne. Aber nach deiner Beschreibung des Teiches aus der Themeneröffnung würde ich sagen 200kg dürften kein Problem sein. Ist auch immer eine Frage welche Ziele du damit verfolgst. Einfach ein paar Fische halten um gelegentlich mal zu angeln, oder doch mehr teichwirtschaftliche Nutzung mit dem Ziel der Fleischerzeugung. Wenn du Teichneuling bist rate ich erst einmal zu vorsichtigem Besatz. 
Ansonsten solltest du Fische gleicher Größe setzen, da die großen Störe die kleinen vom Futterplatz verdrängen. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## kevm_sad (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

meinst du 200kg setzlinge??? also ich möchte nur gelegentlich angeln.


----------



## Waxdick (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Hallo

Nein 200kg Setzlinge rate ich nicht als Erstbesatz. Bin mir aber fast sicher, dass der Teich mehr verträgt, so wie du ihn beschreibst. Möchte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, damit du keinen Schiffbruch erleidest. Erst einmal ein paar Erfahrungen mit den Fischen sammeln, bevor man den Besatz und somit auch das Risiko erhöht.
In kenne Teichwirtschaften, die halten bei ausreichend sicherer Wasserversorgung 10kg/m². In der Literatur(Hochleithner) werden Besatzdichten von 50kg/m² angegeben.
Wenn dein Wasser aus 50cm Höhe in den Teich läuft, empfehle ich dir einen Prallteller, auf dem das Wasser zerstäubt, oder noch besser einen speziellen für die Teichwirtschaft entwickelten 50cm großen durchlöcherten Kunststoffwürfel. Zumindest in den warmen Sommermonaten. Durch die hohe Oberfläche, die das Wasser dabei erhält, reichert es sich optimal mit Sauerstoff an.

Gruß Helmut 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: 400qm weiher mit forellen besetzen???*

Erwärmt sich auch aber schnell !


----------

